

Show HN: My girlfriend made her first Unity Game: Flappy Pipes - kookiekrak
http://kookiekrak.itch.io/flappy-pipes

======
jrpt
Cool. It's really hard but I am assuming that is intended.

~~~
kookiekrak
yeah, its supposed to be harder than flappy birds haha

